# lake milton open fall open rats nets bassmasters



## bluefish2 (Jan 27, 2014)

Rats nets bass club will be holding a bass open on October 26th 8am-4pm 50 .00 per boat optional big bass payout is based on 25 boats


----------



## RANGER16 (Jan 17, 2007)

Which ramp?


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Mahoning Road ramp.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Is it a must that you launch at that ramp, or can I launch at Point View or Jersey Street and motor over?


----------



## ROOK (Mar 6, 2010)

is that the ramp that's across the street from the road that takes you to the pointview ramp?


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Bassbme said:


> Is it a must that you launch at that ramp, or can I launch at Point View or Jersey Street and motor over?


Interested to know this answer as well....Miller's is certified garbage.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Bassbme said:


> Is it a must that you launch at that ramp, or can I launch at Point View or Jersey Street and motor over?


Brilliant question.


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

The ramp is directly off Mahoning Ave on the east side of the lake. I don't mind if you motor from another ramp as long as you make it to check-in in time for boat inspiration and sign in.


----------



## mikeat (Dec 24, 2008)

Is this a buddy style or can you fish it by yourself??


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

The entry fee is the same if your fishing with a partner or fishing by yourself. So yes you can fish by yourself.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

bluefish2 said:


> Rats nets bass club will be holding a bass open on October 26th 8am-4pm 50 .00 per boat optional big bass payout is based on 25 boats


What is the payout? I missed the flyer. How much is the BB option?
Thanks, BK


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Rats Nest Bass Club is holding a fall open on Lake Milton October 26th 8am-4pm at the Mahoning Rd ramp. $50 per boat and $5 optional Big Bass Pot. 100% PAYOUT!! Payout based on 25 boats is 
1st $500
2nd $375
3rd $250
4th $125
Big Bass $125


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Since this is a two person tourney the ramp may not be a bad issue, as one guy can handle boat while other guy handles vehicle. There is not much for docking so if you motor from another ramp you may have to bank the boat for check in and weigh in.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

hopin to cash said:


> Since this is a two person tourney the ramp may not be a bad issue, as one guy can handle boat while other guy handles vehicle. There is not much for docking so if you motor from another ramp you may have to bank the boat for check in and weigh in.


Very good point.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

should have checked before setting the date, thats the berlin thur night championship. You could have had 10 more boats. Just a thought......


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

BASSINONE said:


> should have checked before setting the date, thats the berlin thur night championship. You could have had 10 more boats. Just a thought......


Oh good that will keep all the Mikes, Wallys and Marks away so the rest of us have a chance...lol


----------



## limit out (Apr 14, 2012)

What time does check-in time start and is it a five fish limit /


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

check in starts at 6:50 a.m. And it is a five Bass limit.


----------



## walleyekiller446 (Oct 24, 2014)

12in fish ?


----------



## walleyekiller446 (Oct 24, 2014)

Can you use live bait


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Artificial lures only, and yes this is a 12" lake.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Anyone care to share the results?


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Here are the results from the Milton open. Check out the pictures on Facebook at Rats Nest Bass Club!
1st Gerber/White 12.18 lbs and Big Bass 3.90 lb SMALLMOUTH!!
2nd Carr/Trimmer 11.80 lbs
3rd Tharp 9.55 lbs
4th Mckean/Leggett 7.85lbs 
5th Capone/Green 7.58 lbs
6th Adkins/Wells 4.46 lbs
7th Sherman/Young 2.10 lbs
8th Williman/Schopner 0
8th Ragazzine/Bates 0
8th Musler/Walls 0


----------

